# Where can I buy cheap MAC makeup and get it delivered to London?



## inna3000style (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I am a MAC make-up addict. . . is there anywhere that I can get cheap mac make-up and get it delivered to London?

Can anyone help??

Lynne x x x


----------



## lolemily (Apr 17, 2008)

Most "cheap" MAC is actually fake. Your best bet is (I'm assuming UK MAC is more expensive than US) to wire someone in the US money and have them pick up things you want & then posted to you.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree. I plan to go new york next year and buy loadsa makeup. you get it for half the price there!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 22, 2008)

Also if you buy pro pan products instead on normally packaged e/s, blush, etc it's cheaper anyway eg e/s £10 = pro pan e/s £7.50

It's always best to buy from a authorised store which are all listed on the MAC uk website. 

I don't think it's worth the risk buying from unauthorised shops just to save a bit of money if your gonna do MAC get it from genuine shops.

There are some sellers on Specktra who sell authentic MAC but obviously check their ratings, feedback, pictures, etc and ask plenty of questions before buying.


----------

